# Glyphosate.



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

We have all talked about it....publicaly or in private among our friends...."Do you think glyphosate causes cancer?"

There is so much information out there that it is hard to know what to think. When statistics are quoted I tend to look the other way because of the number manipulation used by many.

At one time in our country, medical doctors were greatly admired and placed on pedestals.....and then mass communications and then the internet came along and we realized that doctors are just like everyone else.....there are good ones, some not so good, and some downright terribly perverted bad ones.

Many of todays scientist have gone much the same way as doctors. There are highly objective scientists, some going through the motion scientists, and some that are 100% on the take financially. Some scientist are threatened with their funding sources....and some are threatened with their credibility. Either way, all people are subjective to faults....no matter their title.

I surely hope that gly is not a cancer threat.....not for Monsanto's sake....but for mine and yours. Here is another article that I saw from Reuters.....only to cause more questions.

Regards, Mike

http://www.reuters.com/investigates/special-report/glyphosate-cancer-data/


----------



## endrow (Dec 15, 2011)

If it were and you consider the amount of that product I've been exposed to over the years I should be dead about 4 years ago


----------



## mlappin (Jun 25, 2009)

If you live in Gary or Chicago, air can cause cancer, so can sunlight, so can the UV rays from welding or a plasma cutter. Old engine oil causes cancer as well as most other petroleum products. Gotta really watch out for dihydrogen monoxide. its a powerful industrial solvent and can even wear away solid rock when exposed too an excessive amount, too much will also cause death in most living creatures.


----------



## glasswrongsize (Sep 15, 2015)

mlappin said:


> Gotta really watch out for dihydrogen monoxide. its a powerful industrial solvent and can even wear away solid rock when exposed too an excessive amount, too much will also cause death in most living creatures.


 I've heard about it as well. Here, it is contaminating all of our lakes, streams, creeks etc... Seems that it is even filtering into my well that I depend on for drinking. On the bright side, there are filters which will remove it...but the poor fish and tadpoles...they aint got no filters!!!


----------



## VA Haymaker (Jul 1, 2014)

I don't believe any of the modern science where politics and agendas are driven. There are arguments on both sides. One thing not mentioned is how much exposure is to much. I last used roundup on a field I the fall of 2015. Am I going to die from it? It would be a pity to ban it - just because vs something reasonable, like - here is a safe amount you can use per year, etc. based on sound science vs shy is falling science,

I lost a potential hay customer this spring because I told the buyer I used 2,4-d. She rattled off it causes cancer and pointed to California as I gather they had determined it did - whatever that really means. She said pointedly "I'm a biologist!" to reinforce her point. I told her "I am a Mechanical Engineer".... End of conversation.


----------



## mlappin (Jun 25, 2009)

Well the problem is, a lot of theses studies on lab critters, they increase the dosage to the point the average person would have to bath in it to get that much of a dose in a year.


----------



## IHCman (Aug 27, 2011)

Everything will probably cause cancer if your exposed to it long enough and in high enough doses. I do think glyphosate is one of the safest chemicals we use.


----------



## somedevildawg (Jun 20, 2011)

If smell means anything, and I think it does.....I think it's a fairly safe chemical, I still use every precaution when handling it and spraying it.....I hate spraying pyrethroids myself, I'm sure they do more damage than gly....hell, the stuff burns ifn a little bit come in contact, smells like it's gonna kill you and sometimes you'll go to jerkin when you get through sprayin'


----------



## somedevildawg (Jun 20, 2011)

To Marty's point.....back in the late 70's or early 80's, not sure, Bobs candies was based out of Albany Georgia. You may recognize the name as they made the ever popular candy canes that were made way before the Chinese/Mexicans started making them, their real claim to fame. Well, it seems "red food dye #7" was used in the manufacture of said candy canes. Turned out if you feed a rat enuf (who knows how much was too much) of that red food dye #7 that rat was gonna get something serious and die....so red food dye #7 was banned from the market forever....idk if it did or did not cause cancer, but I do know that Bobs closed the factory and moved all operations to Mexico some time after that lawsuit fiasco


----------



## rjmoses (Apr 4, 2010)

mlappin said:


> Well the problem is, a lot of theses studies on lab critters, they increase the dosage to the point the average person would have to bath in it to get that much of a dose in a year.


From what I understand, it's called LD50, i.e., Lethal Dose 50%. If I understand it correctly, LD50 is that dosage that kills 50% of the test subjects. Unfortunately, we can't use politicians and lawyers in these studies.

I am most curious about this "dihydrogen monoxide"! Is it really as bad as it sounds? I haven't heard anything about it on FNN.

I tried looking it up but Google kept coming back with "water" --makes me wonder if there is there some government conspiracy going on, suppressing information that we should have?

Ralph


----------



## Teslan (Aug 20, 2011)

The issue I have with these kinds of reports is they state that glyphosate can cause cancer. Ok maybe, but how is the person exposed to it that it can cause cancer? By being sprayed by it, coming in contact with a plant that has been sprayed by it, eating a food that had been sprayed by it? Eating meat from an animal that had been eating food sprayed by it? They never really specify. At least not what I read. I want to know how much corn I need to be eating that was sprayed with Roundup before I get cancer from that. What I have read is the sensational articles that don't go into details. I read one not long ago about a woman suing monsanto because roundup caused her cancer. That was the basic title. But if you read the article it describes the foolish woman's use of Roundup. She would spray it on her lawn every day all summer. Not sure how the lawn survived one spraying. But I'm pretty sure the directions for Roundup use doesn't say to use it EVERY day!.

Myself I'm more concerned about manipulating genes in plants then actual glyphosate use. I have RR alfalfa so I'm not against it, but I'm more interested in the long term effects of humans messing around with genes in plants, animals, whatever.


----------



## hog987 (Apr 5, 2011)

The biggest cause of cancer is being alive. Cancer never effects anyone after death.

I had two great uncles that were brothers. One tried to do the best he could to be healthy. Ate what he grew himself on the farm. Got plenty of exercise, etc, dies at 72. His bother drank too much, smoked too much. Didn't care about what he ate. Died at 90.

Point is dont worry about all the little things that may or may not kill you, enjoy your life while you can. Now iam not saying to drink round up from the jug or anything like that. But put the risk in perspective. I mean I see people all the time who are worried about something like round up causing potential cancer in the next 20-40 years, but have no problem driving 80miles per hour down a busy highway while texting everyday.


----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

From DTN.

Regards, Mike

https://www.dtnpf.com/agriculture/web/ag/news/article/2017/08/11/national-cancer-institute-scientist


----------



## 2ndWindfarm (Nov 11, 2014)

Peer review...peer review. Don't jump the gun. Don't go off half-cocked. And just because other researcher's want to comb through the study results before registering their approval doesn't mean there's a "conspiracy",

I like that Gowdy fellow.. He's kinda like that Chaffetz fellow from Utah. Remind me of a couple of miniature Doberman's that I saw yapping at shoppers at Fred Meyer's the other day.


----------



## vhaby (Dec 30, 2009)

Any creditable scientific journal puts all its published papers through a peer review. This involves at least three scientists assigned to review the manuscript to validate the research hypothesis, the research procedures (methodology), the statistical analyses used to evaluate the data, and the interpretation of the results. Reviewers can be very critical and subject the principal author and co-authors to go back and re-evaluate conclusions by use of correct or different and more applicable scientific statistical methods. Publishing a peer reviewed paper can be a frustrating process unless everything about the research and analyses is done properly. Not all manuscripts submitted for publication in scientific journals survive the peer review process. Peer review of manuscripts submitted for publication in scientific journals is a good thing in that junk science has less of a chance of being published.


----------



## mlappin (Jun 25, 2009)

What I tell most people, if you really want to avoid chemical residue then avoid buying imported food, a lot places can still use chemicals that have been banned here for decades and the amount they use is also not closely regulated.

Whats real fun is trying to convince some that organic doesn't mean chemical free as organic based chemicals can still be used. The copper based fungicides are a lot nastier than synthetic ones and the coper ones based tends to stick around a lot longer in the ground.


----------



## endrow (Dec 15, 2011)

Also a screenshot from Facebook


----------



## Ray 54 (Aug 2, 2014)

Interesting about California being the go to for information with the 2 4d.

The masses passed a initiative(anybody with money can put it on the ballot,only takes people signing there name to a official paper) on the ballot way back probably in the 90's. The state needed a list of everything that could cause you cancer. Since not many reads labels rather than being sued companies put labels on anything instead of doing studies to say it didn't cause cancer.

So many rich greenies hate Monsanto if there was ever a legit study that said glyphosate caused cancer it will be gone from all but Chines manufacture. I have not looked in years,but last I saw glyphosate maybe causing cancer in third world counties where it combines with a metal that is common in there ditch water they clean back pack sprayer in and then drink from the same ditch.

I have seen the fallacy of studies using doses of things so massive you could never consume that amount of product. Worthless for anything but head lines.

I am amazed companies bother to sell any crop in puts in Ca. They have to do test that go well beyond what they do for federal testing. The that just goes to show how big ag still is here despite the Snowflakes in charge.


----------



## skyrydr2 (Oct 25, 2015)

I read a good article on roundup in that granola crunching magazine about round-up and glyphosate. It actually had some good references and facts so you could look up these facts and draw your own conclusion. 
One was that it was discovered and first used as a chimney cleaner for industrial chimneys and then patented as an anti-biotic later on. 
They were more concerned about its effects as an antibiotic than it causing cancer. Crazy man ...crazy
Lets just hope they find the truth if infact it is bad or not.. and keep the damn ambulance chasers out of it! Those legal thieves ruin everything! 
They should have a bounty on rhier heads..


----------



## Coondle (Aug 28, 2013)

There is a plethora of products that have been claimed to be carcinogenic. I do not need to decide the balance of the arguments for or against. If there is the slightest colour of harm, when I use the product, then I treat it as harmful.

Companies professing safe products have a huge financial conflict of interest, why should I believe their claims. I remember safety claims for Agent Orange, tobacco, asbestos, thalidomide and DDT to name a few products.

Ask your Vietnam Veterans about Agent Orange.

I have seen friends and neighbours succumb to tobacco. Particularly poignant for me was a man of 82 telling me tobacco was harmless, he had smoked from age 6 and he had nothing wrong. Six weeks later he died from lung cancer.

I am living with having had unprotected workplace exposure to asbestos.

I saw victims of thalidomide and worked with a woman whose arm was a tiny stump with only 2 tiny fingers.

The book "Silent Spring" by Rachel Carson was ridiculed, indeed pilloried. I do not know of any supporters of DDT now.

If you choose to believe those with a vested interest in taking your money and are prepared to risk your health then do so, but do not ask me to follow you.

I do not know if Glysophate is safe or not, but I do not need to gamble with my health, I take precautions.


----------

